# Установка java

## maincode

подскажите плиз как установить java на сервер gentoo

----------

## Etal

emerge dev-java/sun-jdk

или

emerge dev-java/icedtea6-bin

----------

## unax

Можно даже с офсайта ее скачать и распаковать просто.

----------

